# question?



## hevishooter (Jan 11, 2008)

iam looking at getting myself a better layout blind for the up coming seasons and was wondering if the canada magnum goose shell blinds would work good?? i have seen them in cabelas and on ebay!! any help would be appreciated!!
thanks
travis


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I wouldnt get one. I used one a cuople years ago and didnt like the fact that you cannot see behind you. I have a Avery Power Hunter and love it, you can find them for about 130-150. In the PH you can see everything in front and behind you, you can move around in it and the geese/ducks wont be able to see the movment. :2cents:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Wait and look around and get a used layout blind. You can usually find Finishers at a great price and that's all I use. Great blind and has stood up. I would not even think of purchasing one of the goose blinds.


----------



## hevishooter (Jan 11, 2008)

so how come they wouldnt work??
i mean its like a decoy and you could be right in the middle of it!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

They'll work, but you won't get near as much visibility and comfort as you would out of a layout. Did I mention they stick out a tad?


----------



## hevishooter (Jan 11, 2008)

oh yeah i guess they would!! i will pry just get a finisher or something!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Don't bypass looking into a groundforce either. :wink:


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

i have hunted out of them and you cant see well and also if it is a windy day they will blow back down on you soo that kinda stinks. A layout is alot better


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

IMO a good layout blind is a must for field hunting.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

for the price and quality, get a ground force. Best blind ive ever layed in. A lot of people complain about how theres a bar that sticks in your back, but i know your young and i have yet to hear a young person tell me that it has affected them.

power hunters are cheap and good for sitting in pea feilds, but in my opinion, very uncomfortable and you CANNOT see behind you unless u stick ur head out to the side

my :2cents:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

My advice would be to not listen to anyone who has Averyghg for a name. I would buy a Final Approach blind, they are superior. But if you want to get a blind that is less than great I would recommend a Ground Force. They are by far the best blind in the POS category. 8) oke:

:jammin: dance bananas dance :jammin:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> My advice would be to not listen to anyone who has Averyghg for a name. I would buy a Final Approach blind, they are superior. But if you want to get a blind that is less than great I would recommend a Ground Force. They are by far the best blind in the POS category. 8) oke:
> 
> :jammin: dance bananas dance :jammin:


 :roll:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm just saying... :lol:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

i hate the pins in final approaches :eyeroll: i run finishers, which are the best imo for set up time and it is easy


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

My finisher broke. I keep using it though, I probably spend half of the time setting it up kicking it out of frustration. I won't buy another one.

:lol: Yeeeeah bananas!


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

I love my power hunter for three reasons.

1. setup time
2. I can see behind me without flaring birds 
3. very low profile
Although i have never hunted out of a Ground Force I have been thinking about trying one out.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

justund223 said:


> i hate the pins in final approaches :eyeroll: i run finishers, which are the best imo for set up time and it is easy


Which pins do you hate? The ones with the clip or the new ones that are just the stick?

We haven't had a Final Approach break down yet, and all the guys I hunt with that have Avery's (sniper included) are not happy with them.

I am considering buying a power hunter, it pissses me off so much though that Avery doesn't make blinds for people 6'5" and taller. I don't fit in the Ground Force or the power hunter. So I am basically forced to buy FA. I probably will still buy a power hunter and take the lid off of it for filming.


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

I've use an x-lander and really liked it, but it wasn't mine. I was thinking about the power hunter because it is so low profile, but wondered about the quality.

Sniper, what are you getting when you finally burn the broken finisher?

Good Hunting.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I have an x-lander. Very user friendly and comfortable. I don't care for the power hunter style.


----------



## aharvey010 (Feb 22, 2008)

you guys that are using the xlandr's, those huge doors dont bother you?


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

Allow me to be the 1st young person to say that bar in your back is H*** on earth, you will be uncomfortable and get upset after putting up with it for a while.

I used a finisher and they are barley higher than a Ground Force plus you get more room also. FA X landers are very low profile and are very comfortable but you dont get the room.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Well this advice im about to mention is to the people who complain about the bar you sit on in a Ground Force blind...Buy a freaking cushion, its amazing how comfortable just a 5$ cushion is! Leave it in the blind after a hunt, fold your blind up, it folds just as easy with a cusion in it, as it does without one so why not have one right?

GB im 6'3, The ground force i lay in has a few inches to spare if you sit up a bit!

I have yet to see/hear anything wrong with an Avery Finisher. My ground force had one minor problem, but i have yet to see the exact same model to have the exact same problem as mine did, so either a Finisher or Ground force you will be happy!


----------



## jaemersonke (Jul 19, 2006)

i have a final aproach pro guide and i think they are very comfortable but the plastic pieces that the pins go through broke so now i have a door that doesn't close right. does anyone know where i can get a replacment?


----------



## aharvey010 (Feb 22, 2008)

just try calling FA im sure they'll probly take care of it for you


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

A perfect blind doesn't exist.. It all depends on what features you find important.

Ground force- the BEST/quickest setup and takedown of any full framed blind Ive seen. Low profile, works very well with my Ground force dog blind behind it. It is falling apart after 2 hard seasons. The metal sleeves that slide up and down on the door are bent and deformed so the they dont lock into place like they are supposed to. the screw that connects the door bar to the top headrest part of the blind also came out and disapeared. The bar in the back can be a nuissance but it doesn't bother me much.

FA-eliminator pro guide- VERY comfy and roomy. Does not pack well, and you have to deal with those annoying FA pins. Not as low profile.

SUB- not as easy of a set-up/take down as finisher or GF, have to deal with the pins. They seem to be just as comfy if not more then a finisher though. Pretty low profile, and fold up to a pretty nice package.

Finisher- pretty low profile, Doesn't set up/take down as easily as a Ground Force. the head rest and side bars can be a pain. Pretty good comfort and room for a blind that packs up that well.

I like how well the powerhunters hide, and that you can move your head around looking and still be concealed, but I dont like how people leave their guns laying out in the spread with them, especially if they are shiney.

X-landr- Seem comfy and pack nicely. However I'm moving my hands around a lot in the blind, digging for shells, the right call, dog ecollar remote, etc. and I dont want the doors that are laying on top of me to be moving when my hands are.

I want to try out the new HS hitman blind next year.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

i own two gooseview xterminators, hunted out of a finisher and groundforce this spring, hunted out of a FA SUB last fall a few days, and have found things good and bad with all of them. the key is to find something that YOU feel will work. how much gear do you take in the field? if space is important, a finisher, new migrater m2 or fa pro guide would be the ticket, if low profile and no frills quick setup is your style, a powerhunter might be what you need. personally; i like the idea of a powerhunter; i will probably pick up a used one this summer. i didnt like the finisher this spring; had problems with "popping" the doors to shoot snows. my goose views have bungee cord loaded doors that spring open easy upon pulling up to shoot; but are too narrow for my tastes, and my barrel sticks out too far under the doors. i guess what im saying is i havent found the "perfect" blind for ME yet, but when i do, i will probably buy two of them.

ok rant over!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I would buy a layout blind before a shell blind. I've used both in ND and as mentioned before, the goose shell blinds limit your visibility ALOT!!!!!!


----------

